# Cartoons for the NT :)



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

I love this one.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

I always liked Ed, Edd and Eddy (found it crazy and fun). Loony Tunes is great. Pokemon was pretty cool. Dexter's Lab.


----------



## Exayevie (Jul 28, 2010)

YES! I adore Phineas and Ferb! It's an ingenious show  You know, when I saw "Cartoons for the NT," Phineas and Ferb was the first thing that came to mind. It's a *smart* show (quite unlike Ed, Edd, and Eddy, I feel obliged to note), which I think is important for the NT mind.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Futurama <3


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

I love this one.


----------



## Knives (Jul 22, 2010)

I like adult cartoons. No, not tentacle rape stuff. Get your mind out of the gutter. 

This is one of my favourites. Err ♥


----------



## Slkmcphee (Oct 19, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting the next half season of the Venture Bros....


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Exayevie said:


> YES! I adore Phineas and Ferb! It's an ingenious show  You know, when I saw "Cartoons for the NT," Phineas and Ferb was the first thing that came to mind. It's a *smart* show (quite unlike Ed, Edd, and Eddy, I feel obliged to note), which I think is important for the NT mind.


It doesn't need to be smart in a conventional way to be good.


----------



## Coldkick (Aug 26, 2010)

Death Note
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9Y7rganBGY

Code Geass
YouTube - The Day a New Demon Was Born(Eng Dub)


----------



## Coldkick (Aug 26, 2010)

Those were the first episodes but I realize they don't really show why NTs would enjoy it.

Here are some clips that bring out the NT in them.

WARNING SPOILERS

YouTube - L's Deduction - Japanese

YouTube - Lelouch vs Schneizel - Tactics


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

Daria Daria Daria. <3

YouTube - Dar1a s01e01 Esteemsters 1 2


----------



## Demian (Feb 20, 2010)

I like Death note manga :3
I like all intelligent stuff so I can't really stand phineas and that other guy and other cartoons like that... although I do like Family guy...
I like Daria...
Maybe I like cynical and intelligent stuff....?


----------



## Kairos (Jul 28, 2010)

LoGH is the obvious anwser from my avatar.

But for stupid fun, Freakazoid!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sk_8CuO74Xg


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Kairos said:


> LoGH is the obvious anwser from my avatar.
> 
> But for stupid fun, Freakazoid!
> YouTube - Relax-O-Vision (Terror on the Midway)


I really need to watch Freakazoid! I mean they got a memo! From Stephen!


----------



## mariu1411 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey Arnold has always held a special place in my frozen heart:laughing: Curly was always my favorite, he reminded me of an insane ENTP that REALLY went off the deep end.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

CrabHammer said:


> I really need to watch Freakazoid! I mean they got a memo! From Stephen!


----------



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

Chowder, FLCL, Hey Arnold, Animaniacs, Tiny Toon Adventures, Looney Toons, Futurama.. come to mind first.


----------



## blackandindie (Nov 30, 2009)

DayLightSun said:


> YouTube - Phineas and Ferb - The Chronicles of Meap - Part 1 of 2 (HQ)
> I love this one.


Thank you for introducing me to my new entertainment for a while..


----------



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Haruhi Suzumiya. The most intellectual yet sarcastic yet funny anime I've seen.


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

mariu1411 said:


> Hey Arnold has always held a special place in my frozen heart:laughing: Curly was always my favorite, he reminded me of an insane ENTP that REALLY went off the deep end.


Dude, Hey Arnold ROCKS. I'm in love with Brainy. <3


----------

